# WHAT I GOT FOR ONE LAP DANCE (With Monica)



## coreduo (Jun 2, 2009)

A friend of mine saw a drop of tear

On my cheek as my sad fate drew near

Caught in my act as I succumbed to a dance

Please, I begged, give me a chance

I had forgiven you thrice

This time I will no longer be nice

No more names like sweetheart or sweetie

Because you cheat on me with impunity


a.k.a Bill Clinton


----------

